# Kaanapali - things to know?



## Naritai (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm typing this from a room in Kaanapali, and going to a sales presentation - anything I should know?   I've spent enough time on this site to know that developer's prices are expensive, but since HKB is new and desirable, I don't see much of a secondary market yet so am seriously considering going developer.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Feb 5, 2018)

We went last September, with a trade in from our piñon pointe... it was not a strong sales pitch, other then they are sayi g that inventory is low...

Enjoy your time in Maui!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2018)

Here are the resale listings on redweek.com


----------



## capjak (Feb 6, 2018)

I went to the sales presentation today, also.  It was pretty low key the rooms are probably the nicest timeshare rooms I have seen with incredible views from the top floors.  They have limited to zero 1 bedrooms available in the January/feb fixed weeks.  They are starting to sale the last 1/3 that are all 2 bedrooms and will be "floating weeks" as I understand it.  We did not get to the incentives they were offering because they did not have weeks 4,5 or 6 that we would be  interested in at the 1 bedroom level.  The Maui units they said will not be part of the future "points program".


----------



## capjak (Feb 6, 2018)

capjak said:


> I went to the sales presentation today, also.  It was pretty low key the rooms are probably the nicest timeshare rooms I have seen with incredible views from the top floors.  They have limited to zero 1 bedrooms available in the January/feb fixed weeks.  They are starting to sale the last 1/3 that are all 2 bedrooms and will be "floating weeks" as I understand it.  We did not get to the incentives they were offering because they did not have weeks 4,5 or 6 that we would be  interested in at the 1 bedroom level.  The Maui units they said will not be part of the future "points program".


Also they will offer you a package at the end if you say "No" to all the other offers.  The package will freeze the price and allow you 100,000 hotel points along with a 7 night stay in a 2 bedroom to be used  in the next two years for $5,000 to pricey for me but if you do buy might as well get this benefit as well.


----------



## Naritai (Feb 6, 2018)

Interesting, thanks!   My presentation is on Weds so I'm going to do some math on the resales.  I'm surprised at the number of resales available on redweek, as there are few here on TUG.    The resort is very nice - my wife is in love with the location already!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 6, 2018)

Additional sites found via google search 

9 listings on myresortnetwork.com
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Timeshares-for-sale/Lahaina-Maui/Hawaii/Hyatt-Kaanapali-Beach/

11 listings on sellmytimesharenow (SMTN)
http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/t...+Beach,+A+Hyatt+Residence+Club+Resort/resort/
_NOTE: There are lots of threads about SMTN. Definitely read the various TUG threads before contacting them._

Good Luck


----------



## capjak (Feb 6, 2018)

Naritai said:


> Interesting, thanks!   My presentation is on Weds so I'm going to do some math on the resales.  I'm surprised at the number of resales available on redweek, as there are few here on TUG.    The resort is very nice - my wife is in love with the location already!


I much prefer the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North Location, however the Hyatt has nicer rooms.  The Westin timeshares have 2 bedroom lockoffs much more flexible to stay 2 weeks for 2 adults and perhaps plus 2 children as the studios have full size refrigerators, 2 burner electric stove top and a washer and dryer which is unusual for studios.


----------



## Naritai (Feb 8, 2018)

So, I didn't end up buying from the developer after all.  I did take that return-within-2-years deal though, as that's not a bad price for a rental.  So I guess I'll talk to them again in a year or two!


----------



## capjak (Feb 8, 2018)

Naritai said:


> So, I didn't end up buying from the developer after all.  I did take that return-within-2-years deal though, as that's not a bad price for a rental.  So I guess I'll talk to them again in a year or two!


What was the incentives if you do not mind sharing pricing/incentives?  Also what was the cost of the return, mine was $5,000.


----------



## Naritai (Feb 12, 2018)

capjak said:


> What was the incentives if you do not mind sharing pricing/incentives?  Also what was the cost of the return, mine was $5,000.



My wife hit them with the Redweek screenshot pretty early in the pitch, so the actual pricing discussion was pretty perfunctory.  They'd wanted to sell me a floating week (which I actually think fits my life better than the fixed week, assuming I can get weeks that I want), but ultimately they just priced out a fixed week at 69-79k (for low or high floor respectively), with 250k Hyatt points thrown in.   The return was $5294 all included with 100k World of Hyatt points.   I travel for work and stay in Hyatts a lot so those points are worth a lot to me.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 17, 2018)

I was there a couple of weeks ago on a 'special' Marriott Owner 60 minute presentation.  Gorgeous rooms but the few 2BR high floor winter fixed weeks were $109K.  I think a 1BR spring season fixed was in the $50K range, but I left my notes on Maui.

Loved the rooms, especially the balconies, but it makes the MOC resale fixed winter weeks look cheap.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 17, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> I was there a couple of weeks ago on a 'special' Marriott Owner 60 minute presentation.  Gorgeous rooms but the few 2BR high floor winter fixed weeks were $109K.  I think a 1BR spring season fixed was in the $50K range, but I left my notes on Maui.
> 
> Loved the rooms, especially the balconies, but it makes the MOC resale fixed winter weeks look cheap.


The $109,000 per week number projects to $5.7 million for an oceanfront 2BR condo. Even at Hawaii prices, that's pretty crazy. And if one says, "well, that was for a peak winter week", you could still easily project a $3.5 million price tag and choke on how crazy that pricing is.


----------



## Dillonmcdog (Jul 10, 2018)

We just returned from Maui June 30th . We spent 2 weeks there which I rented form RedWeek. One week at Marriot (Ocean Club) 1 week at Hyatt Residence..

The Marriott was an older room 1Br lock off (used to be 2 rooms only /w br). So we got the 1 room 2 bathrooms and a mini kitchen (small fridge/ freezer, no stove

We did however have an amazing view from the 4th floor overlooking shuffleboard courts which view the northern pool and the ocean. The view was amazing and really impressed.

The 2nd week was a 1BR at the Hyatt was just as, if not nicer but we had a mountain view room and the balcony was so windy you could barley sit out there. I really loved the smaller size of the Hyatt and it didn't seem to overwhelm. We also had no issues finding chairs in the shade, unlike the Hyatt Regency next door where you couldn't even find a chair.

We decided to take the Hyatt's sales pitch to get the free golf (3 of us so it was worth it to me). Half way through it my wife turned to me and said, you're getting weak on me. I almost caved , it sounded so appealing and we really loved the place. We actually stayed 3 hours asking tons of questions and being handed off from the salesman to the finance guy. They don't push you but confuse the heck out of you with the numbers that when you step back , really don't make the most sense but sound good at the time. They advised us since we live in NY and wouldn't be there every year to go for the EOY (we were looking at the 2 Br mid floors) lower floor (to save a few thousand) and that we could trade it in and use the trade in value for every year in the Caribbean, that the Hawaii value was that high. We would also only pay MF every other year too.

Here was the break down - 2BR mid floors EOY = $43,260 , with 4326 deposit + closing costs for a total of $4711 due at contract signing. You then finance through them at 13.9% and (refinance right way at a more reasonable rate if you need to). They offer you $1800 incentive or 150,000 Hyatt points that can be used at their hotels.


They ask your interest on a scale of 1-10 to gauge how realistic they can sell you on this. Since I was a 6 and my wife was much lower they then handed us off to the last person. She made the offer you can't refuse.

Freeze today's priced for 2 years , pay $249 down then pay $240.24 a month for 21 months = $5,294  ($5045 + 249). This entitles you to return within 2 years and stay in a 2 BR unit. If you decide to purchase then , they will take the 5K and put that towards your down payment. When they tell you this it sounds like you are getting a free room upon your return but in reality , if you purchase it is no different then if you purchased and started staying there, You just used 2 years to come up with the down payment. If you decide to not but form them, then you spent 5k+ to rent a 2Br for the week. (Edit) Forgot to add the 100,000 Hyatt points if you purchased this way.

The other thing them mentioned was you could only buy (I am assuming from the developer) while you are in Hawaii. You cannot buy from the mainland, so that is why they give that incentive to return like that. 

I am familiar with RedWeek but afterwards did research and found this site which I just joined and look forward to tons of research. The Maui trio is still fresh and I still have that bug to purchase even though it does not make sense at this time which is why I will not but yet.

Sorry for the long post (my first on here)

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Naritai (Jul 10, 2018)

Brian, thanks for the great summary.  I too loved the resort and as I mentioned above I did buy the deal to return in 2 years.  I also found that it was never crowded (I went in Feb).   Looking forward to going back, though I'm still really not sure I'll buy.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 10, 2018)

First, welcome to TUG! You found us in time to save a ton of money.

Thanks, Brian, for posting and for sharing your experience. I assume you did not purchase, and that was profoundly the RIGHT decision. You will learn that the huge majority of us here at TUG advocate always buying resale.

For example, Redweek currently lists two EOY island view 1BR units for about $13,000. They also list a 2BR ocean view at $38,000–a much better value than what the developers offered for much less money.

The point is this: read these boards, ask questions, learn all you can. Start with the stickies at the top of the Hyatt forum, where you’ll learn a ton.

Remember that you can also trade into HKB through your ownership of another Hyatt property. Admittedly, it’s not the easiest trade to get, but I recently traded a week at Hyatt Pinon Pointe (which has annual maintenance fees about half of what you would pay for HKB) for a week in December at HKB.

Bottom line, you can definitely save $$$. One more piece of advice: don’t buy a timeshare if you must finance the purchase. Timeshares are NOT a financial investment. But they can provide a lifetime of memories, as long as you can afford the upfront purchase and the annual maintenance fees.

Good luck!


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Jul 11, 2018)

We too traded Hyatt Piñon Pointe for a week at the Hyatt in Maui


----------



## Dillonmcdog (Jul 11, 2018)

That is one of my things that I am trying to explain to my wife. We loved HKB and would love it as our home resort as it would be nice to know it's yours when you want. But since we couldn't go that much we would trade out to the system for Caribbean trips. I saw a HRC property with diamond week in the Keys , it is 2200 points ,same as Maui , but only 9k for a 2Br with 1k yearly maintenance. 
If they are both valued at 2200 points, would I get the same return on the trade for less $$$'?
TIA
Brian


----------



## jhac007 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dillonmcdog said:


> That is one of my things that I am trying to explain to my wife. We loved HKB and would love it as our home resort as it would be nice to know it's yours when you want. But since we couldn't go that much we would trade out to the system for Caribbean trips. I saw a HRC property with diamond week in the Keys , it is 2200 points ,same as Maui , but only 9k for a 2Br with 1k yearly maintenance.
> If they are both valued at 2200 points, would I get the same return on the trade for less $$$'?
> TIA
> Brian



I recently purchased a Hyatt diamond week (2200 point) in Key West (winter) for 7K.  Actually it was less if you include the free week I got!


----------



## Dillonmcdog (Jul 11, 2018)

Have you looked into what you can get if you trade the week into the system?
During the presentation they said 1 week I'm maui would be like 2 weeks someplace else (2br for 2br)

If you go by points and they're both 2200 points ,in theory you could trade that in for the same results as Maui


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2018)

If I had money to burn, I would consider Hyatt Ka'anapali as a purchase, but still I couldn't buy developer.  I would have to wait for resale.  It's still going to be expensive.  

We know this cute little gal from Colorado who works at Hyatt Ka'anapali at the front desk.  Her name is Stephanie.  Anyway, she said there was a guy who bought his 7th week and was happy to own there and was considering the purchase of five more weeks.  He said he cannot see owning a house there, and his family loves Maui, so this is his alternative.  He considers the weeks a steal for the money.  Think of that!


----------



## lizap (Jul 12, 2018)

I would be very careful buying another resort and thinking you're always going to be able to trade into HKB. As the resort gets sold out, it will become increasingly more difficult for other Hyatt owners to get a week there. Plus, keep in mind the Marriott acquisition; this is the wildcard. If they decide to open up Hyatts to Marriott owners, it will be that much harder to get to HKB.  Buy where you want to go remains good advice.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 12, 2018)

lizap said:


> I would be very careful buying another resort and thinking you're always going to be able to trade into HKB. As the resort gets sold out, it will become increasingly more difficult for other Hyatt owners to get a week there. Plus, keep in mind the Marriott acquisition; this is the wildcard. If they decide to open up Hyatts to Marriott owners, it will be that much harder to get to HKB.  Buy where you want to go remains good advice.


It's difficult to predict. If it does get more difficult maybe that would be the time to buy and there may be more resales at that point but maybe Marriott would exercise ROFR . We are trying to decide whether to buy resale soon or wait it out. Obviously I have no idea what the future holds  but these are  some of the questions I am considering in my decision.


----------



## lizap (Jul 12, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> It's difficult to predict. If it does get more difficult maybe that would be the time to buy and there may be more resales at that point but maybe Marriott would exercise ROFR . We are trying to decide whether to buy resale soon or wait it out. Obviously I have no idea what the future holds  but these are  some of the questions I am considering in my decision.



HKB is the nicest TS on Maui. It has a relatively small number of units.  It will eventually be sold out.  Most owners are going to either use their year or rent. It's already somewhat challenging to get; it's only going to get more challenging.  We love it there, and may eventually buy a resale unit there.  The problem for us is we don't live near the west coast, so it's a long way.  It's an easy drive to Orange Beach, AL, that has gorgeous white sand beaches.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 15, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> It's difficult to predict. If it does get more difficult maybe that would be the time to buy and there may be more resales at that point but maybe Marriott would exercise ROFR . We are trying to decide whether to buy resale soon or wait it out. Obviously I have no idea what the future holds  but these are  some of the questions I am considering in my decision.



Same decision here. Buy resale now for a higher cost than down the road, but it's probably going to pass ROFR. But resale down the road for less, but I'm guessing Marriott will be more aggressive with ROFR.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 12, 2019)

lizap said:


> HKB is the nicest TS on Maui. It has a relatively small number of units.  It will eventually be sold out.  Most owners are going to either use their year or rent. It's already somewhat challenging to get; it's only going to get more challenging.  We love it there, and may eventually buy a resale unit there.  The problem for us is we don't live near the west coast, so it's a long way.  It's an easy drive to Orange Beach, AL, that has gorgeous white sand beaches.


Do you mind me asking why you consider the Hyatt Ka’anapali the nicest TS on Maui?  I ask because we are trying to decide where/what to buy.  Thanks!


----------



## Naritai (Mar 12, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Do you mind me asking why you consider the Hyatt Ka’anapali the nicest TS on Maui?  I ask because we are trying to decide where/what to buy.  Thanks!



It's very new, which is nice.  The rooms are enormous and everything is well-appointed.      I'd say the key fact, though, is that it's set up that all the 2 & 3 bedroom units have ocean view.  And it's not some 'partial view' gimmick, where you have to lean out the bathroom window to see the ocean; every single balcony has head-on, full-frontal, sipping-morning-coffee, listening-to-the-waves-crash, Molokai-and-Lanai-hulking-in-the-distance-through-the-mists ocean view.   I played a game with my daughter where we counted how many whales we could see over breakfast.  The lowest we ever counted was 5.

Also, the fact that it's attached to the Hyatt Regency is nice for my kid.  Once she gets bored of our pool, we can head next door and avail ourselves of the hotel waterslide.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Naritai said:


> It's very new, which is nice.  The rooms are enormous and everything is well-appointed.      I'd say the key fact, though, is that it's set up that all the 2 & 3 bedroom units have ocean view.  And it's not some 'partial view' gimmick, where you have to lean out the bathroom window to see the ocean; every single balcony has head-on, full-frontal, sipping-morning-coffee, listening-to-the-waves-crash, Molokai-and-Lanai-hulking-in-the-distance-through-the-mists ocean view.   I played a game with my daughter where we counted how many whales we could see over breakfast.  The lowest we ever counted was 5.
> 
> Also, the fact that it's attached to the Hyatt Regency is nice for my kid.  Once she gets bored of our pool, we can head next door and avail ourselves of the hotel waterslide.


Thanks!  Is HKB walkable to Whalers Village?  Do you know if there is a kids club (like Camp Armadillo) or lazy river like at HWOR?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 12, 2019)

HKB is a ten minute walk to Whalers Village.


----------



## Naritai (Mar 12, 2019)

It's definitely walkable to Whalers Village, we walked down to Hula Grill and back one evening.  It's a good 15 mins at least, especially if you're walking leisurely, but you go along is a sidewalk that runs behind the beach (right in front of the HKB, Westin, Marriott, etc - they're all connected by this sidewalk) so it's a vey enjoyable walk.  No lazy river (in fact the pool itself isn't that great; the downside of being oceanfront is that the resort grounds themselves are comparatively small).  I believe there is a kids club for 5 and up (probably run by Camp Hyatt in the adjacent Hyatt Regency); my kid isn't 5 yet so we didn't pay too much attention.


----------



## Naritai (Mar 12, 2019)

I guess I walk slowly


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks.  We are trying to decide between WKORV, MOC and HKB.  We have decided we want to be able to walk to Whalers Village.  We also want a nice beach and a nice 2BR with a large Lanai facing the ocean.  Hard to decide...


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Naritai said:


> It's definitely walkable to Whalers Village, we walked down to Hula Grill and back one evening.  It's a good 15 mins at least, especially if you're walking leisurely, but you go along is a sidewalk that runs behind the beach (right in front of the HKB, Westin, Marriott, etc - they're all connected by this sidewalk) so it's a vey enjoyable walk.  No lazy river (in fact the pool itself isn't that great; the downside of being oceanfront is that the resort grounds themselves are comparatively small).  I believe there is a kids club for 5 and up (probably run by Camp Hyatt in the adjacent Hyatt Regency); my kid isn't 5 yet so we didn't pay too much attention.


Is there a bar/restaurant near the pool?


----------



## Naritai (Mar 12, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Is there a bar/restaurant near the pool?



There's a little bar, that looks like a grass hut with a few tables and barstools.  It serves standard bar fare (burgers & fries).  They also have servers that cover the deck chairs & cabanas too.  The drinks come from the bar, but the actual kitchen is over in the Hyatt Regency, I believe.


----------



## Naritai (Mar 12, 2019)

Naritai said:


> There's a little bar, that looks like a grass hut with a few tables and barstools.  It serves standard bar fare (burgers & fries).  They also have servers that cover the deck chairs & cabanas too.  The drinks come from the bar, but the actual kitchen is over in the Hyatt Regency, I believe.



There is no restaurant proper in HKB.  You go over to the Hyatt Regency (which, to be fair, has several restaurants) or walk down to Whaler's village.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Naritai said:


> There's a little bar, that looks like a grass hut with a few tables and barstools.  It serves standard bar fare (burgers & fries).  They also have servers that cover the deck chairs & cabanas too.  The drinks come from the bar, but the actual kitchen is over in the Hyatt Regency, I believe.


Thanks!!


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Naritai said:


> There is no restaurant proper in HKB.  You go over to the Hyatt Regency (which, to be fair, has several restaurants) or walk down to Whaler's village.


Thanks!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 12, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks.  We are trying to decide between WKORV, MOC and HKB.  We have decided we want to be able to walk to Whalers Village.  We also want a nice beach and a nice 2BR with a large Lanai facing the ocean.  Hard to decide...



No bad choices here.  MOC and HKB are about five and ten minutes from Whalers Village respectively; WKORV/N is about 30 minutes (WKORV/N has a shuttle, but it is tedious).  Nanea is about five minutes further than WKORV/N (same tedious shuttle). 

All have very nice two bedroom units with lanais.  All have full kitchens (except the original phase of MOC). 

Ka'anapali Beach is a wonderful place.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 12, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> No bad choices here.  MOC and HKB are about five and ten minutes from Whalers Village respectively; WKORV/N is about 30 minutes (WKORV/N has a shuttle, but it is tedious).  Nanea is about five minutes further than WKORV/N (same tedious shuttle).
> 
> All have very nice two bedroom units with lanais.  All have full kitchens (except the original phase of MOC).
> 
> Ka'anapali Beach is a wonderful place.


Thanks!!


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 13, 2019)

HKB has the largest Lanais from all the choices mentioned.  If that is important to you and I believe it is.

Personally, I like the oceanfront views better from the Marriott next door but the Lanais are too cramped, IMO.  This is in the two new towers but the Molokai and Lanai older buildings have larger balconies and the Marriott timeshare condos can see both islands (Molokai and Lanai). The HKB can only see Lanai in the 1 and 2 BR condos because the Marriott Lahaina tower blocks the view of Molokai.  I don't remember if they can see Molokai from the 3 BR condos?

The beach is wider in front of the Marriott and especially in front of the Napili tower.  The distance to Whaler Village is about the same if you stay at the Hyatt next to the Lahaina tower but the Napili tower is closer so makes a few minutes difference.

Parking a car there is more of a problem unless you have disabled parking and they do it for you.  There is no charge for that except for tipping.

Ka'anapali Beach is a wonderful beach for swimming, surfing and other sports plus they have Catamarans leaving right from the beach (Whalers Village) for snorkeling,  whale watching or a sunset cruise.


----------



## capjak (Mar 19, 2019)

Having just stayed at both Hyatt 2 bedroom oceanfront  and currently an owner at WKORV-North oceanfront in Feb 2019.  Here is my observations:
Hyatt rooms are probably the nicest of the two with the large balcony and sliding doors that completely open up.    The pool is also very nice at the Hyatt.  I prefer the lounge chairs at the Westin as it has cushions where the Hyatt does not. 

The WKORV is a more quiet area than where  all the resorts are at the Hyatt and Marriott but the WKORV has plently of activities and restraunts and pool bars as well as Dukes down the street.  As we rent a car the location is perfect with plenty of parking.

I think one big difference is that the WKORV units lock off so if you want to stay 2 weeks you can lock off the unit and stay 1 week on the studio side (the studios include washer/dryer, 2 place burner stove and full size refrigerator which is unique to Maui) and the next week in the 1 bedroom.   The hyatt is dedicated week and are only 2 bedrooms or 1 bedrooms and I believe it is difficult to switch weeks and room sizes if you change your vacation habits.   Where the Westin and Marriott for that matter can be locked off (however the studio at marriot does not include a washer/dryer or stove top or full size refrigerator).

You can purchase an oceanfront 2 bedroom lockoff for $24,000 at WKORV-North and it will cost $50,000+ at Hyatt.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 21, 2019)

capjak said:


> Having just stayed at both Hyatt 2 bedroom oceanfront  and currently an owner at WKORV-North oceanfront in Feb 2019.  Here is my observations:
> Hyatt rooms are probably the nicest of the two with the large balcony and sliding doors that completely open up.    The pool is also very nice at the Hyatt.  I prefer the lounge chairs at the Westin as it has cushions where the Hyatt does not.
> 
> The WKORV is a more quiet area than where  all the resorts are at the Hyatt and Marriott but the WKORV has plently of activities and restraunts and pool bars as well as Dukes down the street.  As we rent a car the location is perfect with plenty of parking.
> ...


Good points, I agree with most of this. To add pros for Hyatt : activities are free. It bugs me to pay for everyone to do yoga in the morning when we have a group. Also there is always chairs by the pool no matter the time of day and the lanai is huge with a comfy bed and cushioned chairs. I wish I could afford the Hyatt but the numbers even resale don't work and Westin does . While I much prefer Hyatt we still love the Westin and could swing for a 2 bedroom there. We will sit with it for a while. We are at Hyatt now soaking in the beauty!


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the great info.  We had an offer accepted last week on an EOYO 2/2 OV at the Hyatt Ka’anapali.  ROFR paperwork was sent to Hyatt last Wednesday, so we should know by the end of next week if Hyatt honors the 15 day decision period.  If they exercise, back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Sapper (Mar 21, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks for all the great info.  We had an offer accepted last week on an EOYO 2/2 OV at the Hyatt Ka’anapali.  ROFR paperwork was sent to Hyatt last Wednesday, so we should know by the end of next week if Hyatt honors the 15 day decision period.  If they exercise, back to the drawing board!!



Please do let us know how the ROFR turns out. Good luck on it!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 21, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks for all the great info.  We had an offer accepted last week on an EOYO 2/2 OV at the Hyatt Ka’anapali.  ROFR paperwork was sent to Hyatt last Wednesday, so we should know by the end of next week if Hyatt honors the 15 day decision period.  If they exercise, back to the drawing board!!


Good luck.It is my favorite timeshare!! Right now seems a good time for ROFR.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Please do let us know how the ROFR turns out. Good luck on it!


I will post on Kal’s site as soon as we hear.


----------

